# I hope is allowed ask if someone know how do keyswitch for legato in Notion?



## JPQ (Feb 15, 2021)

i hope is allowed ask if someone know how do keyswitch for legato in Notion? i know i can do own readed manaul but how i do it way dont show any other way than its show tradinational notes. in VSL there is own sample set for legato use and i bet is not only one sample set with this.


----------



## Andrew66 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi JPQ - it is not quite clear what you are asking. Do you mean how to switch to legato using a Notion ruleset?


----------



## JPQ (Feb 21, 2021)

yes and i very likely found way.


----------

